# Building a portal from hell.



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I got a string of lights in the mail today. I think the bones are going to light up nicely. Not sure if I am going with green or red for the portal itself. The bones will light up whichever color I don't choose for the portal.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

that's gonna be way cool!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice start, it's going to look awesome!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

spookydave said:


> that's gonna be way cool!





Trex said:


> Nice start, it's going to look awesome!


Thanks, I am hoping it turns out how it looks in my head.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

You've got my attention!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

well open that puppy up and put it on here so we can compare, hahaha, no really i'm sure it will


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Got some more done today.









First I framed out the back for support and shelves to hold the light controls.









I made grooves with the sander so I will have more options of running the wires when l get to that point. (Edited to add, this step was not necessary, i did not use the grooves at all)

















I will be using a door knob bit to cut holes to run wires.









I drilled holes in each ond of the bones and strung lights through them.









I used great stuff foam to attach the bones to the board. I will be shaping some of the excess foam tomorrow.









The foam worked very well. Next step will be figuring out how to get the devil the way I want him.









The skull looks better in person. The camera is washing it out a bit.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

My wife laughed when I showed her my original drawing for this. Whats up with that?


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Got a bit more done today.










First I started working on the cloven hoof. I cut a 1x3 down to about 1x2. I originally painted part of it red but it turned out that did not matter because I took it a slightly different direction.

















I wound up taking some old water bottles, cutting off the top and bottom, slicing it up the middle and painting them red/black and wrapping them around the arm and leg. It gives them a more rounded look and imo more unnatural/creepy look.









































I used a dremel to taper the torso. I wanted to make the waist closer to the plywood than the chest to give him more of an emerging look.









l still need to clean up the arm and leg a bit. Other than that I am waiting for my next shipment of lights for the portal to arrive.


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

Hi troll, that's looking fantastic! Can't wait to see the completed project.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

it's looking great!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Getting to the end.

I laid out the wires and put down the great stuff foam today.

At the start of today.








I ran the lights. I went with 15 foot strands of battery powered lights on a timer so that I have a lot of leeway where I put it and can easily move it around. The lights seem waterproof but I also made a casings to house the battery packs out of dollar store tupperware. Figure the extra barrier between any bad weather cant hurt.

























Finally added the great stuff. Now to wait for it to cure so i can put the portal upright and see how it turned out.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Finished except for a few small things including spraypainting the foam and touching a few things up.

it looks better in person, the camera emphasizes the individual lights which are more cohesive in reality.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I am totally stealing this idea for next year.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wicked awesome!!! I'm stealing too!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Vandalay Industries said:


> I am totally stealing this idea for next year.





punkineater said:


> Wicked awesome!!! I'm stealing too!


Thank you, that's the best compliment I could get. I will be going back to the first post later to edit and list the supplies i used And a few things in other posts.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

That's pretty cool... might have to build a smaller version.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Cool idea. Came out really nice.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Troll!! that's friggen awesome!! very clever and original prop!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks again for the compliments. I updated the original post with a basic outline of supplies and links for the project. 

Here is one final picture of the project during the day.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

kinda' remind me of the gates of hell in the anime Bleach


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Si-cotik said:


> kinda' remind me of the gates of hell in the anime Bleach


I check a bit out on youtube, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

yes, it was drawn a couple different way but same base look.


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

This is THE reason I so love this board. Original artists like yourself with such original ideas. This thing rocks brother.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I originally made this with string lights embedded into the spray foam. I updated last year with black light paint and like the look. I am adding recent pictures and updated the original post with changes I would make if I were to do this prop today.


----------

